# GPM: Problemi con il copia ed incolla

## patrick666

Ho installato GPM e funziona alla perfezione (almeno sembra) !!!

L'unico problema che mi si presenta è dovuto al copia ed incolla. Infatti esso funziona perfettamente se copio del testo dalla console e lo incollo all'interno di nano, ma se lo volesssi incollare nel campo in cui sto scrivendo in questo momento non c'è proprio nulla da fare.

Oppure se copio un URL e lo volesssi incollare all'inteno di links non ci riesco in nessun modo.

Qualcuno ha qualche suggerimento?

----------

## Peach

 *patrick666 wrote:*   

> Ho installato GPM e funziona alla perfezione (almeno sembra) !!!
> 
> L'unico problema che mi si presenta è dovuto al copia ed incolla. Infatti esso funziona perfettamente se copio del testo dalla console e lo incollo all'interno di nano, ma se lo volesssi incollare nel campo in cui sto scrivendo in questo momento non c'è proprio nulla da fare.
> 
> Oppure se copio un URL e lo volesssi incollare all'inteno di links non ci riesco in nessun modo.
> ...

 

stai dicendo che una volta selezionato il testo, con SHIFT-INS non succede nulla?

----------

## patrick666

Purtroppo, nulla di nulla.

Comunque non vorrei perdermi qualche passaggio. Io selezione il testo (e fin qui ce la faccio), poi per copiarlo, premo la rotella centrale. A questo punto non so come procedere! Sbaglio qualcosa?

Suggerimenti ....

----------

## Peach

 *patrick666 wrote:*   

> Purtroppo, nulla di nulla.
> 
> Comunque non vorrei perdermi qualche passaggio. Io selezione il testo (e fin qui ce la faccio), poi per copiarlo, premo la rotella centrale. A questo punto non so come procedere! Sbaglio qualcosa?
> 
> Suggerimenti ....

 

selezioni il testo e SHIFT+INS non lo copia? (2)

----------

## oRDeX

ma mi son perso qualcosa io?! o si parla di GPM e Nano? GPM non va solo su console?

----------

## patrick666

Per essere precisi, lo SHIFT + INS lo copia, ma quando vado ad incollare in links schiacciando la rotella centrale del mouse non succede nulla.

Invece se adotto lo stessso procedimento per copiare all'interno di nano tutto fila liscio!

----------

## patrick666

Nessuno sa spiegarmi il motivo?

----------

## cloc3

 *patrick666 wrote:*   

> Nessuno sa spiegarmi il motivo?

 

evidentemente links non supporta il mouse.

comunque ti confermo il problema.

anche a me succede la stessa cosa.

sia da console che da terminale grafico.

siccome lo ho compilato con la use gpm, ritengo che ci sia sotto un baco dell'applicazione o dell'ebuild.

posta una segnalazione su bugzilla.

----------

## patrick666

Ok, ho dato un'occhiata su bugzilla, mi sono inscritto, ma non so in quale angolo postare la mia segnalazione.

E soprattutto, è possibile postare un problema senza avere un briciolo di log (scusate ma sono inesperto)?

Sapete, non vorrei che mi prendano a sassate!

Qualcuno saprebbe indirizzarmi?

----------

## cloc3

 *patrick666 wrote:*   

> è possibile postare un problema senza avere un briciolo di log (scusate ma sono inesperto)?
> 
> 

 

perché no?

nel tuo caso, si tratta di una feature che tu desideri, piuttosto che di un errore del programma.

è possibile che gli sviluppatori ti invitino a riproporre ila richiesta direttamente upstream, presso i programmatori che hanno scritto il programma.

in quel caso l'indirizzo corretto si ottiene con un chiamata a eix:

```

s939-32 ~ # eix www-client/links

[I] www-client/links

     Available versions:  (2)  2.1_pre28-r1 2.1 ~2.2

   {X bzip2 directfb fbcon gpm javascript jpeg livecd png sdl ssl svga tiff unicode zlib}

     Installed versions:  2.1(2)(22:42:33 16/10/2008)(X bzip2 directfb fbcon gpm jpeg png sdl ssl tiff unicode zlib -livecd -svga)

     Homepage:            http://links.twibright.com/

     Description:         links is a fast lightweight text and graphic web-browser

```

l'unica documentazione che viene richiesta sistematicamente è l'output del comando emerge --info.

quanto all'uso del sito, una volta iscritto e fatta login, si cerca il link New e si seguono le istruzioni.

usa il buon senso, ma non farti troppi problemi: loro hanno un bisogno immenso delle osservazioni degli utenti, anche di quelli non esperti.

----------

